# What the?



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

High skilled hackwork right here..


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm supprised that the meter reader has'nt reported that violation yet!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that's just a heel 90...
I use them all the time... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

azmike said:


> I'm supprised that the meter reader has'nt reported that violation yet!


They probably use drive-by meter reading technology...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that little elbow hack threaded into the elbow coming of the G/M?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

That's clean


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Redwood said:


> They probably use drive-by meter reading technology...


Yep! Thats the first time i seen a needle valve and compression on gas line!


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Is that little elbow hack threaded into the elbow coming of the G/M?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Nope, welded


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks to be holding up pretty good by the looks of the patina! :thumbup:
I bet the dude that did that was proud of his "MacGyverness". :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

And right down the street from TSBPE...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Never seen that.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They are all over this place. 1/4 copper line to gas lights in the front yard. Usually they are tapped in under ground.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So Shaun C, did you report that? And if so, what happened?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonder why he didnt remove plug from bottom of T and tie in there?


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

No Tommy, I did not report him. Maybe the inspector will see it when he comes to look at the wh I installed


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of any codes dealing with us having to report violations? 

The only one I know about is if I'm hired to do an annual boiler inspection and it fails (ofcourse try and get paid) I must submit the failed report. Other than that I don't know of another situation where I'm required to "tell" like when I see a full bath and kitchen in an illegal basement apartment. 

And I think it might be illegal to rat as we have a fiduciary responsibility to our paying customer (no $ no customer). 

I may be completely wrong and if so I might have to hang up my wrenches cause I ain't a rat and I would have no customers lol


----------

